# Any Jews around?



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Ben and I are both Liberal Jews.  I was raised Orthodox, but over 10 years ago realised that Orthodoxy isn't for me so in a way fell out with my religion and you could say I was a cultural Jew with a lot of resentment to G-d and Judaism as a whole, met Ben who opened my eyes and ears to Liberal Judaism, and I was blown away by how awesome LJ is.  We had a awesome Liberal wedding which rocked.

So yah wondering if any other Jews around?  

Lea
xox


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Lea

Welcome to the religion thread.  I am not Jewish but I have a question..... I notice you do not type the word 'God' but type 'G-d'. I've seen this before on other posts - why is the word typed that way?  Please relieve me from my ignorance! 

thanks,

Malteeza


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

hi hunni, I was brought up (as many Jews are) that to use the o in G-d is regarded as taking the lords name in vein. I was also brought up not to put a o in lord but quit that years ago.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask them and I shall try my best to answer them, failing that I know a couple of awesome Rabbi's I can ask who wont do the steryotypical Rabbi thing whichis to answer a question with a question - drives me nuts when they do that!

Lea aka a bad Jew who is on her tv on a friday night (day of rest) whilst Ben and I watch Family Guy on tv , thankfully we are both Liberal Jews, although I was raised Orthodox (uber religous)

xox


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi hun

I'm based in North London and jewish.  Although I didn't have any treatment I've learnt loads from using this board - I think there are a few of us (there was a thread before and there were a few replies).

I have a gorgeous DD conceived with friend/known donor.

Axx


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

your daughter is beautiful hun,
we have quite a few friends who are in London and some family 

Still waiting for our first appointment to come thru for the hospital and getting impatient with the wait.

Leax


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Lea

Thanks for answering my question - I have wanted to know that for a long time!    

Malteeza x


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Not a problem hun, ask away any other questions you have 

Lea
xox


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi lea,

I'm Jewish by birth and was bough up as a reform Jew. I will always consider myself Jewish and I love the whole culture. My husband was born catholic but has taken up Buddhism over the years which I must say Im interested in too! Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI , I am jewish too 

Are you doing fertility treatment ?  

Andrea


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Kicks this up the forum
Lea x


----------

